# LED verde al sol genera una diferencia de potencial.



## morris888 (Nov 5, 2009)

Hola, hace poco me di cuenta de este efecto al colocar cualquier LED a la luz del sol, este genera una diferencia de potencial en sus terminales. ¿Alguien sabe donde puedo encontrar una explicación de éste efecto, si se pudiera algún libro?, Es que es parte del marco teórico de un trabajo.


----------



## elmo2 (Nov 5, 2009)

esto lo lei en una pagina en la que estan haciendo "seguidores de sol" para paneles solares...

"LED1
I have been looking for truly low cost and yet accurate conventional solar trackers. The CdS tracker is pretty good but lacks accuracy and sensitivity. I was thinking about using PV cells as the sensor. I was experimenting with LEDs and noticed they generate voltage in sunlight. Bingo! This got me to thinking.  
They generate quite a bit of voltage. The green ones generate about 1.65V, some as much a 1.74V. Not the piddley .55 volts of a silicon PV cell. How is this so? Well, it turns out green LEDs are made from Gallium Phosphide, a semiconductor with a much higher bandgap voltage. 
I thought I had invented the use of LEDs as PV cells as I had never heard of this effect before. Well, after some investigating I found a number of references to this. The guys that had done the most work in this area were the people form the "BEAM" project. They make tiny solar powered robots and some used LED photo sensors."


fuente: http://www.redrok.com/electron.htm#led (es algo pesada la pagina y tarda en cargar)...


saludos...


----------



## ivan_mzr (Nov 5, 2009)

En una revista de Elektor de agosto de 2007 si mal no recuerdo, venia un proyecto para medir el nivel de un liquido y utilizaba led rojos.


----------



## Randy (Nov 5, 2009)

prueba con uno amarillo y veras que ese voltaje es mayor

solo puedo decir que el epoxy actua como un filtro el cual solo deja pasar la luz  del color del LED

Diablos, queria hacer eso como proyecto terminal de mi carrera( lo de los paneles solares)


ahora que ya se difundio, no hay mucho que ocultar


si a un led rojo ( difuso de preferencia) se le aplica luz lasser, este paracera prendido

y tambien al medir sus patillas se observara un voltaja

esto bien puede servir para transmitir datos via laser, o para un sistema de alarma basado en laser,

Saludos

Por que sucede??
Tambien quisiera saberlo :S

Disculpen no lei el texto en ingles, por pereza.

Saludos


----------



## tecnogirl (Nov 10, 2009)

Tambien quisiera saber por qué‚ sucede ?....

Los leds se fabrican de una aleacion de materiales semiconductores que producen una estructura atomica especifica con una caracteristica muy particular: al ser excitados por una tension electrica, emiten luz.

La estructura atomica de la juntura del led tiene un escalon de voltaje llamado voltaje de bandgap que los electrones deben superar al momento de circular por ella. Cuando se polariza el led, la tension fuerza a los electrones a moverse en la juntura: los electrones que atraviesan el bandgap experimentan un fenomeno cuantico y emitien un foton de color (rojo, verde, etc) dependiendo del valor del bandgap.

Ahora bien, el fenomeno puede ser reversible: sin tension, si se ilumina la juntura del led y la luz incidente tiene fotones que correspondan al bandgap, algunos fotones seran absorbidos y su energia sirve para que algunos electrones pueda pasar por la juntura a un nivel de excitacion y se producir  un diferencial de tension entre los bornes del led.

Esa es la maravilla de los semiconductores. Salu2.


----------



## algp (Nov 10, 2009)

Hace años un amigo destapo un transistor de chapa ( 2N3055 o similar ) de tal forma que la luz podia caer sobre el semiconductor, y tambien en este caso se lograba una generacion de corriente. El problema es que el transistor debia ser uno en buen estado, no uno malogrado.

No recuerdo detalles de cantidad de corriente, ni entre que pines ni nada. Nunca lo probe yo mismo.


----------



## Limbo (Nov 10, 2009)

Buenas,

Interesante *tecnogirl*.

¿Suena un poco como los motores?, que si mueves el eje dan tension y si das tension se mueve el eje. Me ha gustado el tema de este hilo.

Yo no hecharia de menos mas informacion sobre esto. Si es que se puede decir algo mas de lo que ya has dicho.

Saludos!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 11, 2009)

aguevara dijo:
			
		

> Tecnogirl una correccion, *los fotones NO son absorbidos, pues no son particulas fisicas, la luz es energia radiada*.



Puede ser que la luz sea energía radiada, pero con ese "concepto" no podés explicar el efecto fotoeléctrico ni la difracción de la luz, así que tu aclaración del porqué sucede la generación de una DDP al iluminar un LED es....incompleta....

La luz si es energía, pero es energía que se *propaga *como una *onda *o como *partículas*, y esa dualidad fué descubierta hace muchos años ya. El comportamiento de la luz como partícula (bah...partícula*s*) es lo que permite explicar lo que sucede en los LEDs al iluminarlos y es muy parecido a lo que dijo Tecnogirl, solo que la transferencia de la energía cinética del fotón (que si es una partícula, virtual pero con efectos físicos mensurables) al electrón para que salte a la banda de conducción no es tan simple de explicar como sucede en el mundo "macro" en el que nos movemos, pero es suficiente para aclarar el efecto final producido.

Te pido que bajes los decibeles con tus comentarios, por que independientemente del nivel de instrucción de los participantes, la pregunta era concreta y tu respuesta fué bastante "elíptica"....


----------



## tecnogirl (Nov 12, 2009)

aguevara escribio: "Tecnogirl una correccion, los fotones NO son absorbidos, pues no son particulas fisicas, la luz es energia radiada...".

Creo que ezavaya ya te hizo la aclaracion, pero por las dudas, mira en: http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Luz#Teor.C3.ADa_corpuscular

Te cuento que esto es de los temas mas dificiles de entender... la dualidad onda corpusculo de la luz. Salu2.


----------



## aguevara (Nov 12, 2009)

Gracias, lo he visto con anterioridad pues sabia que inmediatamente harian referencia a la wikipedia, pero me parece que deben hecharle un vistazo mas a fondo al fenomeno que inicio el post. Los fotones no son absorbidos por semiconductores. De todas maneras gracias por tu aporte.
Saludos


----------



## Sea Monkey (Dic 11, 2009)

Bueno, saliendo un poco de la discusión y volviendo al tema:
Entonces lo que sucede es que al incidir luz sobre el led, se genera tensión. ¿Es esa tensión  comparable a la generada por una fotocélula? . Es decir, con fin teórico, es muy interesante el efecto; pero si se mira con fines prácticos ¿es igual de interesante?
Aclaro que hablo desde la casi ignorancia, por las dudas.


----------



## Lord Chango (Dic 13, 2009)

A mi me interesó mucho lo que leí al principio del post, asi que recien vengo del patio con un par de leds y mi multimetro. Jeje.
Bueno, lo que obtuve tambien me pareció interesante: con un led rojo obtuve una ddp máxima de 3.2mV, lo cual es despreciable. Con uno de "luz negra" (me imagino que será ultravioleta) obtuve 73 mV de máximo. Pero con un led verde, obtuve... 870 mV! No se a ustedes, pero a mi no me parece despreciable. O sea, no vamos a invertir el cambio climático con eso, pero supongamos que ponemos dos en serie, vamos a tener unos 1.6V a unos 25mA máximo (como una pila AAA, tal vez?). Y si ponemos dos series paralelas, 1.6V a 50mA, y así sucesivamente. Obviamente, no los probé con carga, pero habría que ver...

Saludos a todos!

Bueno, aca estoy de vuelta, a pesar de que deberia estar estudiando, hice otra prueba con los leds, pero como lo que estoy estudiando es efecto fotoelectrico, dualidad onda-particula, semiconductores, etc, se justifica la pausa, jeje.
Bueno, lo que hice fue poner en serie dos leds, pensando que si cada uno genera entre sus bornes una ddp de 0.7V, al ponerlos en serie deberia dar 1.4V. Pero cuando medí, lo que obtenia era 0.7V entre los extremos del circuito. Medía entre las patas de cada led, y obtenia... 0.7V. Despues de pensarlo y repensarlo un rato, los puse en paralelo, y cuando medí obtuve... 1.4V!
La verdad, se me quemaron los libros, me está matando la lógica todo esto, pero bueno, si alguien sabe que está pasando, por favor me explique.


----------



## electrodan (Dic 13, 2009)

Supongo que tiene que ver con el umbral de los diodos.


----------



## Randy (Dic 13, 2009)

mmmm suena a brujeria... recuerdo que cuando hice el experimento ( 2 leds en serie)

la lectura era de 1.4, bueno aproximadamente, intentare hacer el experimento para ver que onda,

por otro lado,

creo que las aplicaciones de este fenomeno pueden ser aprovechadas en:

-transmision a distancia, los led rojo (difuso) se exitan muy bien con lasser.


-alarmas lasser

-sensores de color, los led's se exitan mejor con luz de su mismo color, solo habria que usar 3 led (RGB), para poder detectar cualquier color ( en teoria)

y en el mejor de los caso generacion de energia electrica,( con leds amarillos)

como en los primeros post lo mecionan, se podria generar electricidad por el dia...

e iluminar de noche.


Saludos.


----------



## electrodan (Dic 13, 2009)

Supongo que los paneles son mas eficientes (y baratos!). Imagínense andar comprando una matriz de 100x100 LEDs (10.000) para generar un poco de energía...


----------



## Sea Monkey (Dic 14, 2009)

Claro, mi pregunta más arriba iba por ese lado, como dice Electrodan, si comparas los leds con las fotocélulas, seguramente el uso de los leds como generadores de energía es muy poco eficiente (utilizando luz solar, no se que tal con laser). Quizá pensando en alimentar un circuito pequeño el led sea una buena opción, viendo que con 2 leds se puede obtener la tensión de una pila común, sabiendo lo que contaminan las pilas. 
Igual este tema no deja de ser muy interesante, es un buen tópico a investigar


----------



## pabloshi (Dic 14, 2009)

Estimados, 

Yo hace tiempo atras en el trabajo, junto a un colega destapamos por curiosidad, varios transistores de potencia con encapsulados TO3 (de diferentes especificaciones). En otras palabras le sacamos la tapa a estos transistores con mucho esfuerzo y los pusimos al sol y saben que? Oh! sorpresa! teniamos unos panel solar ultra economicos (los transistores eran del trabajo XD). 

Y les digo que el rendimiento que tienen como placa fotovoltaica es sorprendente, aqui les dejo una foto con una prueba hecha con una simple lampara de 40w en plena noche: 365 mV.


----------



## tecnogirl (Dic 15, 2009)

pabloshi: Podrias hacer la prueba de generacion bajo luz solar y determinando la corriente de cortocircuito (usando una resistencia de pequeño valor) para tener un mejor criterio de comparacion del transistor como generador fotovoltaico frente a una celda fotovoltaica. Salu2.


----------



## pabloshi (Dic 15, 2009)

Debo aclarar que me interesó este tema del Led generador, incluso lei en el post de Lord Chango que le ha entregado 870mV un led verde, y por lo mismo entre, obviamente me salte esos comentarios despectivos que no faltan en los foros. 

Igual me interesa realizar prueba con los led, ya que tengo varios y de disitintos tamaños, me imagino que el tamaño igual influye en el rendimiento. 

A proposito de los led, y aprovecho a preguntar. Si uds han visto un led de cerca, muy de cerca me refiero, ¿Que funcion tiene esa especie de filamento que trae el led?¿Esa es la union PN?

Si me esperan hasta el fin de semana, realizo las pruebas a todo sol. Lo que pasa es que trabajo fuera de la ciudad y llego a casa en la tarde, ya cuando el sol se esta entrando. Aún asi con esa luminosidad, el transistor da alrededor de 500mV. Nunca lo he probado a las 12 del dia, ni he hecho la prueba de corriente. Podria ponerle en serie un potenciemetro e ir bajandolo gradualmente para ver hasta que corriente entrega.

Esta experiencia tambièn la ha realizado mi colega y hasta hace un tiempo atras debatiamos que tan convenientes es usar un transistor de estas caracteristicas versus una placa fotovoltaica, me refiero al costo $$$ de cada una de ellas y su rendimiento, en otras palabras cuantos transistores necesitariamos para tener el mismo rendimiento que una pequeña placa fotovoltaica. 

Chau!


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Dic 15, 2009)

ese filamento es solo un cable de union entre las patas de conexion y el chip.

alguien probo con leds de alta luminosidad??

saludos


----------



## Randy (Dic 16, 2009)

wow, pabloshi, tu si que eres curioso, a mi nunca se me hubiera ocurrido...

que interesante descubrimiento.

voy a hacer pruebas( de hobbysta, nada serio) me haz sorprendido.


Gracias por postear.


Saludos


----------



## pabloshi (Dic 16, 2009)

La verdad es que todavia hace falta hacer las pruebas de corriente que tengo pendiente, pero ya aventuro algo, y aqui no quiero entrar en detalles teoricos para evitar un debate pero... 

Hoy realice mediciones a transistores y sobre todo a dos tipos de led, uno el normal y otro igual al normal pero de los grandes (no ultraluminicente, sino que de los grandes) de color verde, y me dieron los siguientes valores: el led verde normal 800mV aprox. y el led verde de los grandes 1,4V aprox. Si recordamos la experiencia del amigo Lord Chango con un valor aproximado tambien a los 800mV con el mismo led verde normal, mas la experiencia del transistor de 670mV. Entonces basta de hacer un poco de memoria a lo que nos enseñaron nuestros maestros en el tema de la barrera de potencial. Creo que podria decir con toda seguridad, que lo que estamos midiendo en voltaje y en presencia de luz de estos semiconductores es su voltaje de barrera de potencial, y lo digo con toda seguridad ya que a cierta intensidad de luz, el Led o Transistor no aumenta su voltaje, teniendo como limite dicho valor (barrera de potencial). Me explico, a cierta cantidad de luz el semiconductor me entregará un voltaje aproximado al de su barrera de potencial, aunque le aumentemos la intesidad luminosa seguira entregando el mismo voltaje (esta experiencia es la que realice hoy en mi trabajo a la hora de almuerzo) 

Recordemos que estamos midiendo voltaje directamente sobre el semiconductor, y no estamos midiendo al semiconductor en la posición diodo del tester. Lo digo por si alguien tiende a confundirse con la experiencia.

Eso por el momento, lo dejo a vuestra discusión.


----------



## dmenta (Jun 27, 2010)

Para hacer un aporte mínimo al tema, la explicación física del efecto fotoeléctrico fue lo que hizo que Einstein ganara el premio Nobel.


----------



## Psyco83 (Jun 28, 2010)

Hola a todos, se me ocurre una idea (quizá fuera de lugar) sobre lo que le ocurrió a Lord Chango y es que a lo mejor el led no entregue una diferencia de potencial (ddp) sino una corriente y es esta la que hace aparecer voltaje, lo digo porque Lord Chango midió más voltaje cuando puso dos leds en paralelo, es decir se sumaron las corrientes, y tuvo el mismo voltaje colocando en serie porque los dos leds generaron la misma corriente, es mi idea no sé si estará correcta pero para mi tiene sentido, hay que esperar que alguien más instruido nos aclare esto.

Saludos.


----------



## seaarg (Jun 28, 2010)

Si el voltaje fuera mesurable con un ADC (habria que probar) es excelente la idea que se planteo antes de poner 3 leds (o uno solo rgb quiza?) y tenemos un detector de colores con un simple pic. Mucho mas barato que una camara con toda su logica no?


----------



## fernandob (Jun 28, 2010)

seaarg dudo mucho que la DDP que aparece en cada led sea solo cuando incide SU espectro luminico, con esto quiero decir que no creo que sean practicos para discriminar colores, pero bueno, sera probar.

luego , a loq ue vengo leyendo de mas atras:
ni se calienten en querer GENERAR electricidad, no es logico apuntar para esos rumbos, ¿ que e vieron a un led??  cara degenerador ???

lo que si es interesante es para control, ya con esos 0,7v saturan un T .
sera guardar el asunto en un cajoncito del cerebro para cuando tenga utilidad.

prueben eso:
un led con una Rb y a la base de un bc547 a ver si lo controlan.
luego veran, pueden usar un led en la pata de un pic para indicar algo , como señalizacion, pero cuando el PIC necesite verificar un nivel de luz ese mismo pin se pone como entrada analogica y sensa.

en fin, para control, apunten a probar en ese sentido.

saludos


----------



## mati89 (Jun 28, 2010)

no sean asi chicos morris888 descubrio algo importante jejejeje albert einstein gano el premio novel por descubrir esto se llama efecto fotovoltaico si bien no me equivoco tambien pasa en un diodo sener y en un transistor de germanio abierto (no lo abras contiene sustancias toxicas no vale la pena abrirlo) y en todos los semiconductores


----------



## tepeyolotl (Jun 29, 2010)

Bueno leyendo el post sabia que habia visto algo parecido, y fue precisamente en HackADay donde lei sobre un muy buen proyecto hecho en Carnegie Mellon   http://hackaday.com/2010/05/04/laser-command-game-uses-laser-for-control/

Demuestran otra aplicación del fenomeno citado y como muestran además divertido


----------



## Robo (Jun 30, 2010)

vaya, yo no soy un copia circuitos, ni tampoco un ingeniero, se una buena cantidad dde electronica ya que lo he estado estudiando desde hace 3 años por mi cuenta y no sabia esto, a mi no me parece una ofensa sino una tosca forma de enseñar


----------



## Nilfred (Jul 15, 2010)

Lo vi en HackaDay, no por ser LED deja de ser fotodiodo.


----------

